# Christmas tree up, rabbit going mad...



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

So I've just put my Xmas tree up today. Put it on a small table just in case the bunnies decide they wanted to eat it.

Was up for a few hours, then in comes Joey to the living room with Chloe hopping not far behind (she follows him everywhere).

Joey not impressed. In front of the tree, thumping like mad, running away them charging back at it... Grunting (seriously he grunts sometimes)... Then back to thumping...

I thought it might be the lights so I switched them off but he still isn't happy. it's not in a spot he used to lay down in or anything so I don't know what's up. Chloe doesn't seem to care about it.

In the end I put them out of the room and closed the door. Will I have to take the tree down?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Is a tree really more important than the happiness of your rabbits?

He sounds quite stressed and unhappy to me. 

Can you move it to a room they dont go in to?


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh no, bless him! He really doesn't like the tree, does he?! I'd guess that something that large and unusual suddenly appearing in his territory is probably a little intimidating and unwelcome. However, I'm sorry I can't really advise on behaviour as I'm not really an expert. But what a shame he's so upset about it. You might not have much of a choice but to remove it if it's causing him stress....the things we do for our animals!


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks guys...

Well I wasn't prepared to see him upset and at the same time wasn't happy restricting their movements around the house, they enjoy being able to go where they want and to come and mither daddy while he's trying to watch the soaps! 

I've taken the tree down today and bought a tiny 1ft one and put it on top of the fire place. The bunnies have been in here since and it's like nothing happened...

Its very curious why he didn't like it so much... I don't remember him being upset last year!


----------

